# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Tipp fr Teleaufnahmen

## Picbuster

Wer mit dem Teleobjektiv Windsurfshots machen mchte, sollte die Belichtung auf 400 ASA stellen. So lsst sich auch bei wolkenverhangenem Himmel eine Belichtungszeit von 1/750 Sek. nutzen und Verwackler vermeiden. Nach Mglichkeit immer ein Stativ verwenden  - gibt's in einfachsten Versionen fr 19,90 Euro (ist besser als ohne). Um die Linse des Objektivs zu schtzen (Sand, Gischt), sollte man immer einen UV-Filter (O-Haze) aufschrauben (gibt's ab 15 EUR).

----------


## Heiopeiko

> Wer mit dem Teleobjektiv Windsurfshots machen mchte, sollte die Belichtung auf 400 ASA stellen. So lsst sich auch bei wolkenverhangenem Himmel eine Belichtungszeit von 1/750 Sek. nutzen und Verwackler vermeiden. Nach Mglichkeit immer ein Stativ verwenden  - gibt's in einfachsten Versionen fr 19,90 Euro (ist besser als ohne). Um die Linse des Objektivs zu schtzen (Sand, Gischt), sollte man immer einen UV-Filter (O-Haze) aufschrauben (gibt's ab 15 EUR).



Ja. 
Aaaaaaber... das ist ja ein guter Tipp, aber auf was fr ein Objektiv bezieht sich das? 
Es kommt ja schlielich auf die Lichtstrke des verwendeten Objektivs (oder der Kamera) an. Gute Teleobjektive liegen bei Brennweiten ber 300mm bei 1:4 oder sogar 1:2,8 - und sind entsprechend teuer (mehrere Tausender...). Die Plastikobjektive die man in groen "Fachmrkten" dazubekommt sind davon aber weit entfernt. 
Auch sind manche Kameras durchaus auch bei hheren ASA Werten noch Bilder mit geringem Bildrauschen zu produzieren, da hilft ausprobieren.
Bezglich Stativ sollte man auch testen, ob man nicht mit einem "Einbein" auskommt - das kann man notfalls auch aus nem Besenstiel bauen ;-)

Allen viel Spa beim Knippsen und Geknippstwerden!

Greetz!

----------


## Picbuster

Es geht eher um die normale Preisklasse. Ich habe oft Leute am Strand getroffen, die mit 100 oder 200 ASA fotografiert haben (war ja zu den Zeiten des Analogfilms der Standard fr Outdoor Aufnahmen. Ein 400er Film war immer zu krnig fr Vergrerungen). Das ist bei Spiegelreflex-Digitalkameras (auch bei ber 4 Jahre alten Gerten) anders, mit 400 ASA sieht das Bild noch immer perfekt aus. Deshalb mein Tipp: ASA hoch und dafr mit krzerer Verschlusszeit Verwackler vermeiden.

'Einbeine' sind gut, wenn man beim Fotografieren viele umherluft. Tripods (Dreibeine) kann man einmal ausrichten und dann von dieser Position aus - ohne weiter dran zu denken - Fotos mit geradem Horizont schieen. Stellungswechsel bedeutet dann aber auch: neu ausrichten.

----------


## Max486

Also wenn Filter dann wrde ich gleich nen Polfilter nehmen, dann kommen die Himmelsfarben noch geiler raus  :Happy:

----------


## jprobby

Als Sportfotograf darf ich euch lieben Forenschreibern mal einen Tipp geben.

Ich las da in einem Beitrag eine Stativ fr 19,95,- tut es...

NEIN!!Selbst bei einem 200mm Tele,und das ist eindeutig zu wenig fr surffotos ist ein sehr gutes und somit sehr stabiles Dreibein von nten.

Wer mit einerm kleinen 200mm tele fotografiert braucht aber keines,ab 200stel sec. ist das nicht von nten.

Erst ab 400mm,und so ein Tele wiegt dann gute 6kg. ist ein ultrastabiles Staiv von nten,das hlt man keine Minute.

Ein lichtstarkes Tele F4 Minimum..

Verschluzeiten,ab 400stel reden wir von Aktionfotografie wo jeder Tropfe eingefangen ist.

----------

